# Neat Little Piece of Hickory



## memetic (Apr 5, 2010)

I am trying to come up with some ideas about what to do with this neat little piece of Hickory from a recent job. My wife and I both think it looks like a ballet dancer (abstract), but maybe that is too obvious. I would like to carve something nice. I am not a very experienced carver, but I am very good with my hands and working with tools. Anyone got any suggestions? Thank you.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-IVv3OSRtCzhHxaAPjQanA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/_Db3R5RZm-LM/S7qEvtUC-xI/AAAAAAAAB1c/7VciI2ZNTVI/s144/IMG_2525.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/fairhavener/WoodCarving?feat=embedwebsite">Wood Carving</a></td></tr></table>

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-IVv3OSRtCzhHxaAPjQanA?feat=directlink

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qmTAhZt5qppuUg8vWD587Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Db3R5RZm-LM/S7qEv1DKihI/AAAAAAAAB1g/z-8kvN3vqZw/s144/IMG_2526.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/fairhavener/WoodCarving?feat=embedwebsite">Wood Carving</a></td></tr></table>

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qmTAhZt5qppuUg8vWD587Q?feat=directlink


----------



## markallen (Apr 8, 2010)

First of all, hi everyone. This is a great site. I have been reading so much over the past few days there is so much good stuff here. We just got the internet here a few months ago and I am loving it.

I like your piece of wood memetic. I am not an experienced wood carver, but my pops was quite a whittler. He would have loved that piece. Can't believe no one's got any ideas for you. Maybe just start by debarking it and cleaning it up. Sometimes just getting in to it will jump start your ideas. I'd love to see that piece develop. Post some pictures as you go.


----------



## john taliaferro (Apr 12, 2010)

an old man sitting on a stump carving, yes clean it up and it will come to ya.


----------



## memetic (Apr 13, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> an old man sitting on a stump carving, yes clean it up and it will come to ya.



Thanks, both of you. I am still sitting on it. I have a vacation coming up this summer. I'll diddle around with it then. In the mean time, it is sitting by my desk.


----------



## foursaps (Apr 13, 2010)

find it's identical twin and make a chair.... or cut it perfectly in half and do the same. 

just kidding, it looks like a great piece of wood, not sure what to carve out of it though.


----------



## mm.gc (May 9, 2010)

*Pic?*

Crap, photo's not working for me; anyone else? Did some carving a while back; starting with pine's a lot easier for newbies


----------

